# O que tu queres?



## Uticens678

Boa quarta-feira a todos! 
Queria lhes perguntar isso: a ordem mais "natural" (ou "não-marcada") em português seria:

1) *Tu* o que queres?

2) O que *tu *queres?

3) O que queres *tu*?

Obrigado!


----------



## Alandria

Se for para o português brasileiro o mais comum seria:
O que você quer?

Para o europeu seria:

O que é que tu queres? (mais usada segundo os Portugueses do WR)
 O que queres tu? (pouco usada segundo os portugueses do Word Reference)


----------



## Vanda

Em geral: o que tu queres!


----------



## Joca

O 'tu' também pode ser omitido: o que queres?


----------



## Tony100000

Pois é. A forma mais usual no português europeu é "o que é que tu queres?" As formas "tu, o que queres?" e "o que queres tu?" dão-me a impressão de uma pergunta muito informal, como se estivéssemos zangados com alguém. Claro que, como o Joca mencionou antes, o pronome "tu" pode ser omitido em qualquer uma das sugestões.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado! E esta: "O que é que você quer ?" Poderia soar "natural" quer no português europeu quer no brasileiro? Obrigado (a todos) mais uma vez


----------



## Joca

Sim, no português do Brasil soa natural.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Joca said:


> O 'tu' também pode ser omitido: o que queres?



_O _também: Que queres?


----------



## Tony100000

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado! E esta: "O que é que você quer ?" Poderia soar "natural" quer no português europeu quer no brasileiro? Obrigado (a todos) mais uma vez



Essa é uma forma mais formal de falar, mas eu tentaria evitá-la um pouquinho em Portugal. Por vezes, pode soar um pouco informal. E digo isto, porque quando queremos ser mais formais, normalmente, dizemos: "O que é que o senhor / a senhora deseja?"


----------



## Hagafiero

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado! E esta: "O que é que você quer ?" Poderia soar "natural" quer no português europeu quer no brasileiro? Obrigado (a todos) mais uma vez


- "O que você quer?" é, de longe, a forma mais usada no Brasil em diálogos escritos na literatura (linguagem padrão), mas, no mundo real, nenhum brasileiro fala assim e não soa nada natural. Acredito (com base em pesquisas que eu li) que, em Portugal, ninguém fala ou escreve assim tampouco e soa agramatical para eles.

- "O que é que você quer?" também é aceito pela linguagem padrão, mas, por algum motivo, não se vê tanto no Brasil. É menos comum abrir um livro e ler um personagem fazer a pergunta dessa forma; quando faz, a pergunta parece soar mais enfática. Talvez as pessoas pensem que o expletivo "é que" é desnecessário e que estilisticamente é recomendável cortar as palavras dispensáveis. Isso é um contraste com Portugal, que usa esse tipo de construção o tempo todo na linguagem escrita.

- "O que que você quer?" é como os brasileiros realmente falam no dia a dia, mas isso nunca é visto na linguagem escrita (a não ser numa transcrição fiel de um diálogo informal). Pode ser considerada uma forma não-padrão. A frase é derivada de "O que é que você quer?", com a perda do "é". Talvez não seja uma frase diferente: talvez seja a mesma frase, só que com a fonética mudada, assim como a frase "Que é isso?" é pronunciada /ke isu/).
Este vídeo contém a frase exata duas vezes, a 0:49 e logo depois, a 0:52:
*SOBRE A MESA*
Na primeira vez, o homem fala a frase da forma mais comum de se ouvir no Brasil: O que q'cê quer? /u ke kse kɛ/
Na segunda vez, ele fala mais pausadamente: /u ke ki vose kɛ/


----------



## Uticens678

Hagafiero said:


> - "O que você quer?" é, de longe, a forma mais usada no Brasil em diálogos escritos na literatura (linguagem padrão), mas, no mundo real, nenhum brasileiro fala assim e não soa nada natural. Acredito (com base em pesquisas que eu li) que, em Portugal, ninguém fala ou escreve assim tampouco e soa agramatical para eles.
> 
> - "O que é que você quer?" também é aceito pela linguagem padrão, mas, por algum motivo, não se vê tanto no Brasil. É menos comum abrir um livro e ler um personagem fazer a pergunta dessa forma; quando faz, a pergunta parece soar mais enfática. Talvez as pessoas pensem que o expletivo "é que" é desnecessário e que estilisticamente é recomendável cortar as palavras dispensáveis. Isso é um contraste com Portugal, que usa esse tipo de construção o tempo todo na linguagem escrita.
> 
> - "O que que você quer?" é como os brasileiros realmente falam no dia a dia, mas isso nunca é visto na linguagem escrita (a não ser numa transcrição fiel de um diálogo informal). Pode ser considerada uma forma não-padrão. A frase é derivada de "O que é que você quer?", com a perda do "é". Talvez não seja uma frase diferente: talvez seja a mesma frase, só que com a fonética mudada, assim como a frase "Que é isso?" é pronunciada /ke isu/).
> Este vídeo contém a frase exata duas vezes, a 0:49 e logo depois, a 0:52:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EYmKAs7mzc
> Na primeira vez, o homem fala a frase da forma mais comum de se ouvir no Brasil: O que q'cê quer? /u ke kse kɛ/
> Na segunda vez, ele fala mais pausadamente: /u ke ki vose kɛ/



Muito obrigado, Hagafiero! Mais uma pergunta: esse " o que que você quer?", que pertenece à linguagem informal, podia ser escrito assim :" _o quê que você quer ?_"


----------



## Hagafiero

Uticens678 said:


> Muito obrigado, Hagafiero! Mais uma pergunta: esse " o que que você quer?", que pertenece pertence  à linguagem informal, podia ser escrito assim :" _o quê que você quer ?_"


Em todo lugar onde eu vi escrito, foi sempre sem acento. No dicionário Houaiss, o verbete "que" aparece com esta nota:


> _empregado como expletivo, em frases de estruturas diversas: Que gentil que ela é! Quem quiser sair da sala, que saia; Que ninguém se mexa! Que Deus lhe pague em dobro! *O que que você pretende fazer?*_



Mas, independentemente de como se escreve, é pronunciado como se tivesse acento: /u ke ki/.
Também vale mencionar que essas frases todas também podem ser feitas sem o "O" no começo, que é opcional:
- Tu, que queres?
- Que tu queres? (Esta não sei se é usada)
- Que é que tu queres? 
- Que que você quer? (muito comum no Brasil, talvez mais do que "O que que você quer?")

Aliás, uma correção ao meu post anterior: no vídeo, o homem fala da primeira vez "Que qu'cê quer?", e não "O que q'cê quer?".

Se alguém quiser se aprofundar no assunto, este artigo científico fala de tudo o que discutimos neste tópico. Inclusive que a ordem QSV (O que tu queres?) só existe no Brasil, e não em Portugal. Por lá, só existe QVS (O que queres tu?) e Q(é que)SV (O que é que tu queres?).
Este livro (_Dificuldades da Língua Portuguesa_, de Said Ali), a partir da página 39, discute como as perguntas como "Que queres?" (originalmente, as únicas que existiam) evoluíram para "O que queres?", que, hoje, é a forma mais usada na literatura.


----------



## Uticens678

São ótimos artigos, obrigado! Uma pergunta para os portugueses: em "O que é que você quer ?", a palavra sublinhada pronuncia-se "qui", "que" ou "quê"?


----------



## Uticens678

Tento-me explicar melhor: em Portugal a frase "O que é que você quer ?" será pronunciada (empregando o alfabeto fonético internacional): 1) [ukɛkɨvɔse'kɛr]  ou
                            2) [ukjɛkɨvɔse'kɛr] ou
                          3) [ukɨɛkɨvɔse'kɛr]  ?


----------



## Alentugano

Uticens678 said:


> Tento-me explicar melhor: em Portugal a frase "O que é que você quer ?" será pronunciada (empregando o alfabeto fonético internacional): 1) [ukɛkɨvɔse'kɛr]  ou
> 2) [ukjɛkɨvɔse'kɛr] ou
> 3) [ukɨɛkɨvɔse'kɛr]  ?


A maior parte das vezes eu diria: "o /qué/ que você quer?, juntando o _*que*_ ao _*é = qué.*_


----------



## Uticens678

Alentugano said:


> A maior parte das vezes eu diria: "o /qué/ que você quer?, juntando o _*que*_ ao _*é = qué.*_


 Obrigado por teres respondido! Sabes se no norte também costumam pronunciar assim?


----------



## Alentugano

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado por teres respondido! Sabes se no norte também costumam pronunciar assim?



É provável que sim.


----------



## Uticens678

Este facto de poder pôr o sujeito *antes* do verbo com essas construções que contém a estrutura"é que" aplica-se com todos os advérbios interrogativos no português europeu? Por exemplo, as frases 1)"Quando é que a Ana sai?" 2)"Onde é que a Ana mora?"3)"Porque é que a Ana não pagou a conta" estão corretas?


----------



## J. Bailica

Sim; também "Como é que a Ana faz...", "Quanto é que...".
Esta é a formulação predominante. Mas não é inconcebível ouvir "Quando é que sai a Ana?", por exemplo.´
Aliás, pensando bem, são ambas bastante comuns e aceitáveis.


----------



## Tony100000

Eu diria que a forma com "...é que...?" é mais usada na oralidade e a forma sem "...é que...?" é mais usada na escrita. Bom, pelo menos, seria assim que eu faria.


----------



## MasamiK

Aqui em Santa Catarina, as pessoas dizem "o que queres?", ou, em um tom mais zangado, "queres o quê?".


----------



## guihenning

Aqui ouço mais comumente, quando na segunda pessoa do singular: «que tu queres?"
Na terceira: «que você quer?» «você quer o quê?»


----------



## Darth Nihilus

MasamiK said:


> Aqui em Santa Catarina, as pessoas dizem "o que queres?", ou, em um tom mais zangado, "queres o quê?".


----------



## Alentugano

MasamiK said:


> Aqui em Santa Catarina, as pessoas dizem "o que queres?", ou, em um tom mais zangado, "queres o quê?".


Exatamente como em Portugal!


----------



## polybrazil

Uticens678 said:


> Boa quarta-feira a todos!
> Queria lhes perguntar isso: a ordem mais "natural" (ou "não-marcada") em português seria:
> 
> 1) *Tu* o que queres?
> 
> 2) O que *tu *queres?
> 
> 3) O que queres *tu*?
> 
> Obrigado!





Uticens678 said:


> Boa quarta-feira a todos!
> Queria lhes perguntar isso: a ordem mais "natural" (ou "não-marcada") em português seria:
> 
> 1) *Tu* o que queres?
> 
> 2) O que *tu *queres?
> 
> 3) O que queres *tu*?
> 
> Obrigado!


No português falado atualmente no Brasil nenhum dos três (O que você quer?) Como já mencionado pela amiga. Mas no Português escrito 'poético', 'teatral', vale os três.


----------



## guihenning

Nenhum dos três? Mas é claro que não! Aqui no Sul (especialmente em Santa Catarina) usa-se a segunda pessoa do singular com muita frequência. Inclusive sua conjugação culta.
Aliás, com muita frequência não; sempre. Em boa parte do interior dos estados (Sul) a forma normal de tratamento é "tu".


----------



## polybrazil

guihenning said:


> Nenhum dos três? Mas é claro que não! Aqui no Sul (especialmente em Santa Catarina) usa-se a segunda pessoa do singular com muita frequência. Inclusive sua conjugação culta.
> Aliás, com muita frequência não; sempre. No interior dos estados a forma normal de tratamento é "tu".


Amigo... Você tem razão!! É verdade! E no nordeste usa-se muito o 2) mas lá se fala 'O que tu quer?' Abs


----------



## artefacto_

Alentugano said:


> A maior parte das vezes eu diria: "o /qué/ que você quer?, juntando o _*que*_ ao _*é = qué.*_



Pronunciar _que é que_ como [kɛk] é sem dúvida muito comum, mas é preciso dizer que muita gente o considera estilisticamente desaconselhável. Lembro-me perfeitamente de a minha professora da primária (isto na primeira metade dos anos 90) replicar com qualquer coisa sobre queques (o bolo) de cada vez que ouvia tal coisa. A forma menos arriscada e talvez mais comum entre a população educada da região de Lisboa é [kjɛk]. [kɨɛk] é (pelo menos subjetivamente) difícil de pronunciar.

É também muito comum eliminar _o_ em "o que é que": "Que é que queres?". E à medida que a frase vai ficando mais longa, "que é que" torna-se menos necessário (exceto para ênfase: "mas afinal o que é que..."): "que queres fazer amanhã?" é uma alternativa perfeitamente comum a "que é que queres fazer amanhã" em linguagem informal, enquanto que "que queres [tu]?" está mais reservado para outros registos.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Em João Pessoa:
_
O que que tu quer?
O que tu quer?

Tu queres _soa arcaico/bíblico/poético.


----------



## mexerica feliz

_''que que tu quer que mais que tu quer
que que tu quer que mais que tu quer''_

Zeca Baleiro

http://www.vagalume.com.br/zeca-baleiro/semba.html


----------



## guihenning

Queria entender como é que «tu queres» possa soar arcaico/bíblico/poético.
Não estou questionando, sei que para muitos lhes soa. Mas não consigo entender. Afinal, é a conjugação que se aprende na escola… Há também o fato de eu ser do Sul, talvez…


----------



## Guigo

O Gui, esse "tu queres", em SC, não seria mais comum na região do litoral, na Ilha da Magia; um falar típico dos 'manezinhos'?

Digo isso, pois trabalho com gente do RS e PR e eles, realmente, usam o _tu_ mas com o verbo na 3a pessoa: tu vai, tu quer, etc, não muito diferente da maneira como muita gente fala aqui no RJ. A diferença é que o sulista é mais cantado e, por aqui, a turma fala mais arrastado/chiado.

Abs.


----------



## guihenning

Sim, Guigo. Na ilha é extremamente comum. Nas outras áreas é mais irregular e às vezes sem conjugação culta. Aqui no PR usamos bem menos o tu, especialmente em Curitiba. 
Mas grande parte dos sulistas, nomeadamente catarinenses, que ouça "tu queres" não estranha nem um pouco. Diferentemente de outros estados, onde uma pessoa já olharia diferente após ouvir a conjugação culta. Eu acho que por aqui não se estranha porque por mais que não se use com tanta frequência, ouve-se volta e meia.


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Acredito que já existam meia dúzia de topicos aqui no WF só sobre uso(ou não) do tu no Brasil. Talvez seria uma boa ideia fundir esses diversos topicos.

Mas o colega paranaense está correto. Use-se, sim, tu com sua conjugação correta em SC. Moro no nordeste de SC (Vale do Itajaí) e aqui se ouve tal coisa; eu mesmo a uso . Porém é mais comum entre os mais velhos. Os mais jovens geralmente usam o tu com conjugação do você. Mas claro, existem exceções. Especialmente em cidades pequenas.


----------

